

70% off for 2 years of hosting at Dreamhost - mcxx
http://www.dreamhost.com/

======
mcxx
Warning - expires January 4th.

And it was even better: 95% off:
[http://www.quickonlinetips.com/archives/2009/01/dreamhost-
ne...](http://www.quickonlinetips.com/archives/2009/01/dreamhost-new-year-
hosting-sale/)

------
eli
Sometimes ya get what ya pay for, though.

